# Schlauchbootpumpe-wieder mal Mist gekauft?



## Romsdalangler (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo ,

ich besitze ein Schlauchboot der Marke Zeepter, Big Catch 330. Das Boot ist absolut top. Die mitgelieferte Doppelhubpumpe ist ausreichend aber eine Quälerei. Ich brauche damit ca. 20 Minuten zum aufblasen aller Kammern incl. des Luftbodens.
Um den Rücken beim aufblasen zu entlasten habe ich mir gedacht ich kaufe mir eine Fußpumpe.

Gesagt getan. Fußpumpe Bravo 8 mit Manometer und da mein Schlauchboot ja mit Halkey Roberts Ventilen ausgestattet ist, gleich noch den passenden Adapter von Halkey Roberts mitbestellt.

Heute habe ich versucht den Adapter in den Schlauch der Fußpumpe zu stecken- Fehlanzeige! Passte nicht, auch nicht mit Gewalt. Also Schlauch abgeschnitten Adapter rein und dicht bekommen.
Soweit so gut. Jetzt den Adapter , mit so einer Korkdichtungscheibe, in mein Bootsventil gesteckt und losgepumpt. Der ganze Mist ist einfach nur undicht gewesen und die Hälfte der Luft zischte daran vorbei.

Habe ich was verkehrt gemacht? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Schlauchbootpumpen? 
Auf eine elektrische habe ich bewusst verzichtet, da die ziemlich laut sind.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe-wieder mal Mist gekauft?*

Ja, ich habe Kinder - vom Schlauchboot über das Kanu, Pool und sonstwas aufpumpen habe ich in 13 Jahren mein Fazit gezogen: Fusspumpe, Blasebalg, Kompressor und elektr. Pumpe sind längst im Nirvana, aber meine XL Doppelhub-Pumpe, da lasse ich nichts drauf kommen. Hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen.


----------



## Romsdalangler (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe-wieder mal Mist gekauft?*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe Kinder - vom Schlauchboot über das Kanu, Pool und sonstwas aufpumpen habe ich in 13 Jahren mein Fazit gezogen: Fusspumpe, Blasebalg, Kompressor und elektr. Pumpe sind längst im Nirvana, aber meine XL Doppelhub-Pumpe, da lasse ich nichts drauf kommen. Hat mich bisher nie im Stich gelassen.


 
kannst du mir mal einen Link  von deiner Pumpe geben


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe-wieder mal Mist gekauft?*

http://www.sportlaedchen.de/doppelhub-luftpumpe-xl.html das ist wohl der Nachfolger. Meine habe ich schon ewig. Die hat einen grösseren Hubraum als die Konventionellen und ist höher, was den Rücken schont. Recherchiere aber mal bitte weiter wegen des Preises, der Link diene Dir als Beispiel. Meine hat 12 DM gekostet, diese hier deutlich mehr.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe-wieder mal Mist gekauft?*

also ich hab auch n Big Catch, allerdings mit Aluboden.
da lag ne Bravo Fusspumpe dabei. der Adapter war schon eingeklebt und
alles funktioniert super! du musst natürlich das Ventil reinstecken und leicht nach rechts drehen, bis es einrastet. Vielleicht hast du einfach deine Verbindung Schlauch und Adapter nicht sauber verklebt. Ich hab auch einen Gummi auf dem Adapter. der schliesst sicherlich auch besser als Kork.
Ist zwar auch schon meine zweite Pumpe, da Plastik, aber funktioniert super.
bin in 12 min mit dem kompletten Aufbau durch inkl. Aluboden.
LG


----------

